# Drucken mit Applet html?



## Gast °_° (19. Sep 2007)

Also hallo erstmal,

ich komme direkt auf den Punkt meines Problems/Überlegung:

- so ich habe ein Verbund von SEHR VIELEN PCs diese haben alle einen Virtuellen Drucker installiert,
nennen wir diesen VDrucker.

- VDrucker hat die eigenschaft wenn etwas mit ihm gedruckt wird speichert er es als PDF-Datei

- der Pfad von den PDF Dateien würde dann über die VDruckerproperties gesetzt sein

- für diesen Verbund gibt es eine Interne (>>Intranetanwendung JSP), 
    diese liefert beim suchen Berichte/Protokolle und so ähnliches zeug zurück

- Berichte /Protkolle diese werden immer als eine HTML Seite generiert und dargestellt 

- In diese generierten HTML Seiten soll nun ein Druck Befehl hinsichtlich als Button sein
    (Button ist entweder dann das Applet oder würde das Applet aufrufen je nachdem)

- das Drucken soll ohne mögliches _eingreifen _des Users durchgeführt werden 
    (DirecktDruck ohne Größere Dailoge)
    (_eingreifen _in der hinsicht dass ER keine möglichkeit hat den Drucker zu verändern)



*So nun zu meiner Überlegung:*

1.    Kann man das Drucken über JAVA / Java-Applet so realisieren?
2.    Hat es schon jemand Versucht?
3.    Oder damit Erfahrung gehabt?
4.    Wie könnte man es andersseitig(andere Programmiersprache) umsetzen?


----------



## Dozor (25. Sep 2007)

hab mich mal registriert ... Dozor alias Gast °_°

naja auf grund <ironie>der vielen Antworten</ironie>
nehme ich an das sich von euch noch keiner an das Thema ran getraut hat 
... :bloed: 
...
wenn sich jemand traut meldet euch dann einfach


----------



## Murray (25. Sep 2007)

Grundsätzlich sollte es schon möglich sein, von einem Java-Applet aus zu drucken; dazu muss das Applet allerdings signiert sein, sonst darf es nicht auf den Drucker zugreifen.
Eine kleine Einführung über die diversen Druckmechanismen in Java bietet www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-print.htm


----------

